# enable your app for tipping



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.geekwire.com/2017/like-tip-uber-app-days-ride-hailing-cheapskate/


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Good, from reading this article it seems that no tip is collected if the driver does not opt in. It had concerned me somewhat that Uber may just pocket the passengers money that was intended as a tip with me not opting in to receive tips.


----------

